# Free halloween song download - Dance of the demons



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

I cant believe its less than 2 weeks til halloween!

to celebrate here is a free song download, its not available anywhere else! Dance of the Demons...
the original version of 'Zombie' from the new CD

Grab it here: https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween/free-halloween-music

Also you can get a free carnival song which is a collaboration with Ghoulshow here... Www.hauntmusic.co.uk

Just click on the cds page and scroll down for that one!



Happy halloween!!

If you haven't heard our new CD yet check it out too! www.hauntmusic.co.uk

Here is the awesome FEARnet review of it from earlier this month....

http://www.fearnet.com/news/review/sam-haynes-welcome-horror-show-–-album-review

Happy Halloween - Sam


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I really like that version of the song, Sam. Thank you for the free download. Yes, Halloween is rapidly approaching...


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Cheers Garth have a happy halloween and thanks for your support


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, Sam. You as well. No problem


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you Sam, already bought the album. Great stuff as always!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Great work Sam, I love it! Thanks for the download! I'll definitely be buying the album.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone, really apprecaite all your support! Has been a really great month with the fearnet review and all the other great sites who have shared or reviewed it, glad you enjoyed the music!!! I hope you all have an awesome halloween!!!!! 

Sam
www.hauntmusic.co.uk


----------

